# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB Shadowbringer Pre-order Code

## wh4tshisf4c3

Looking to buy Pre-Order code for FFXIV Shadowbringer for the Aetheryte earring bonus.

Contact to discuss payment details (PayPal preferred)

----------

